# hearthstone blocked from connecting



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

my brother somehow blocked hearthstone from connecting to battle.net how do solve this i tried re-installing and checked the firewall it didn't help can anyone help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If it's not being blocked by the firewall (either the program name or the ports used by the game), check your hosts file.


----------



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

not there either also just in case i'm not sure how the firewall thing works but i checked the firewall entries related to hearthstone on a friend's computer and they seemed to be the same it might be from there but i'm not an expert


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post a screenshot of the error?

Have you uninstalled both Hearthstone and Battle.Net Launcher?


----------



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the error?
> 
> Have you uninstalled both Hearthstone and Battle.Net Launcher?


the error message is the generic one that pops up from connection issues

i did, i even removed both of them and re-downloaded them


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to contact Blizzard Support about this issue.


----------



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You may want to contact Blizzard Support about this issue.


it's not a fault of the game, my brother did something I doubt they can help


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Considering that's what they're there for it may be worth a try. And it is their game. :wink:


----------



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

i contacted blizz support and they recommended to turn off firewall briefly and it worked!

i don't want to turn off firewall whenever i want to play so can anyone help with the fire wall rules? sorry if i'm bothering you


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

These are the port numbers used by Blizzard, Battle.net and Hearthstone: https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/firewall-proxy-router-and-port-configuration

Check your firewall settings to see if any of them are being blocked.


----------



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

in my firewall all of the ports (except a few) say any and don't show numbers how do I see the numbers?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> Windows 7
> 
> 1. Click Start > Control Panel > System and Security > Windows Firewall.
> 
> ...


----------



## vengeful (Jul 4, 2014)

before i did that i found the entries that were blocking hearthstone as a program i deleted them and it didn't work then i added those tcp numbers and it still didn't work so i disabled the original blizzard entries and kept those tcp numbers and it still didn't work, what now?


----------

